# A few fish from this season.



## Sisuhntr (Nov 16, 2011)

Dry fly action has really been heating up in the UP lately, at least in the greater Marquette area. These fish were taken on Hendricksons and adult Stonefly patterns over the last couple of weeks. The last two nights especially have had tremendous Hendrickson hatches on a certain unmentionable I spend a lot of time on. With the cooler weather today it remains to be seen if today will be quite so good, though I expect some fish will still be looking up. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## fisherlady (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a newbie..what type of fish is that?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

fisherlady said:


> I'm a newbie..what type of fish is that?


Those are creek chubs, they can ruin a stream. If you find lots of them in a stream you should stop fishing it and tell all your friends to avoid it, too. PM me if they are big ones so I can avoid it. Thanks!


----------



## WacoKid (May 6, 2012)

Those chubs look real healthy lol!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice fish man. Ill be up in two days, make sure to save some for me!


----------



## Sisuhntr (Nov 16, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> Those are creek chubs, they can ruin a stream. If you find lots of them in a stream you should stop fishing it and tell all your friends to avoid it, too. PM me if they are big ones so I can avoid it. Thanks!


You are exactly right, sir. I made this post to make sure you all know not to bother fishing and of the streams in the UP. Nothing but creek chubs, and lots of them.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice catch but I kind of think that the one with the red stripe is called a redhorse. I have had lots of practice grilling creek chubs send a pm if you need help.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

lol, down here they discourage people from fishing some streams, i hate fishing streams with high populations,lol...no big browns available in them...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sisuhntr (Nov 16, 2011)

Sometimes those streams will surprise you. I fished a relatively small one (20 ft wide or so) near my house today in a stretch I've never fished before, and almost had to beat the fish away with a stout stick. Despite the high population, I managed to land one Brown that was a hair over 16". Not huge by some standards, but pretty big for a UP stream. Or at least for a relatively inexperienced fly fisherman like myself.


----------



## KurtSUP7 (Dec 12, 2011)

kzoofisher said:


> Those are creek chubs, they can ruin a stream. If you find lots of them in a stream you should stop fishing it and tell all your friends to avoid it, too. PM me if they are big ones so I can avoid it. Thanks!





Sisuhntr said:


> You are exactly right, sir. I made this post to make sure you all know not to bother fishing and of the streams in the UP. Nothing but creek chubs, and lots of them.




:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

